# PC TPU clan



## A Cheese Danish (Feb 26, 2008)

So, like i stated in the xbox live clan thread, i am thinking of making a tpu clan for pc. So if anyone wants to join, i mainly play CoD4 and Crysis.  If anyone wants to join feel free. Add me on xfire also http://www.xfire.com/profile/danish420 .  and if anyone has any other games to add to the list that'd be much appreciated.


----------

